# Peptides



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

All,

Going to run the following protocol. Any thoughts?

1.) - CJC - 125mcg per day shot first thing in morning and last thing at night.

2.) - GHRP2 - 300mcg per day shot first thing in morning and last thing at night.

3.) - GH - 25ius to be used before bed on workout days.

4.) - Lantus - 30iu per day shot first thing in morning.

I cannot do midday shots so the best I can do is above.

Thoughts/mods?

Cheers.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Needs a bit of work tbh mate, the 25iu shot will increase blood plasma levels for an extended period of time (24-36hrs iirc) and will render the gh peptides innefective.

What's the goal?

How long you doing this for?

What aas you using alongside?

What days do you train and what time, same with cardio if applicable?

What's diet proposed to be through protocol?

Sorry for the list but the more info you give the easier it is


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Stephen,

Thanks for the reply.

What's the goal? Usual sht1e, muscle mass and fat loss.

How long you doing this for? See how it goes, maybe for the forseseeable future.

What aas you using alongside? None for next 6 weeks, then heay test and tren. Also 75mcg T3 and 120 mcg Clen.

What days do you train and what time, same with cardio if applicable? Mon, Tues, Thurs, Frir - weights. Cardio Sat and Sun AM.

What's diet proposed to be through protocol? High P, High F, Low C.

Qs: Will the Lantus slow fat burn. SHould I shoot GHRP and CJC at lunch too? I know I should but because off work, it is difficult. How much benefit?

Cheers,

Ken.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

is there any point in taking ghrp on the same days as nsynth gh,, i thought it would be better taking it on the days you dont use gh


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


is this your first run with this kinda protocol mate?

You seem IMO to be trying to do everything at once, slin, high t3, clen etc

I'd personally break it down into phases, ie a diet using gh peptides and low dose aas to prime for a gh blast utilising the slin and more aas, how's that sound?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

First run with CJC, GHRP2 and Slin but have done three HGH blasts and have been using T3 and Clen for a while. Obviously I have used Test and Tren before.

I have been cruising and dieting for 4 weeks mate. Sust 250mg/wk with the T3 and Clen so was going to run the Peps above for 4 to 6 weeks and then introduce the high test and tren in.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry for not getting back to you mate, have you started on this yet?

If you want to post what your planning week to week I can try n have a look n give you my tuppence worth?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello mate,

Thanks for getting back to me. I started Wednesday with the protocol:-

1.) - CJC - 125mcg 3*D.

2.) - GHRP2 - 300mcg 3*D.

3.) - GH - 25ius to be used before bed on workout days.

4.) - Lantus - 30iu shot first thing in morning.

5.) - 50mcg T3 first thing in morning.

6.) - 80mcg Clen first thing in morning.

7.) - 250mg Sust 1*W.

Already I feel massively full and pumped. No side effects at all yet apart from:-

1.) - Mild lock jaw after some shots.

2.) - Ravenous hunger after 1st batch of shots (Wed night).

3.) - Mad pain in joint in ring finger on left hand for half an hour once.

4.) - Terrible thirst.

Differences are noticable in physique already. Enjoying it and will continue now for the foreseeable future and defo into my next blast which happens in 3 weeks (Test E and Tren E), unless something untoward happens. :beer:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

As long as its working well thats the main thing mate :thumbup1:

If it were me i'd drop the gh dose down to maybe 10iu and stock the rest for a ful on gh blast later, the blood plasma igf levels your going to get from that sort of dose will render the gh peps as good as useless for at least 24 hours.

Have you thought about adding in a 2nd lantus shot in the evening if your going to continue with the high dose GH, just make sure you eat a big supper


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Stephen,

Thanks for your thoughts.

The high dose GH will eliminate any usefullness of the peptides? Really? I have shot 30, 30, 20, and 20 GH over the past 4 nights. Can you confirm this effect please? The cost of the GH isn't an issue but obviously I don't want to waste any needlessly.

I will try the 2nd lantus shot, I am a hungry bugger and eat like a horse anyhow so should be no worries.

Thanks again.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Stephen,
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> ...


simply put, the peptides are like a signal to the pituary to release GH, this signal will be ignored if blood plasma levels are above a certain point (the reason for 4hrs between peptide shots) is to allow blood plasma levels of IGF to drop enough for the pituary to act upon the next signal....

When shooting massive doses of gh, blood plasma levels will be elevated for hours 24+ afterwards before dropping, hence the pituary cannot process the signal.

This is not to say that they arent doing anything as this is all based on studies etc but they should in theory be doing nothing or as near as damn it.

so your options are...

Peptides only

Peptides + low dose gh

High dose gh only

i find it best to rotate them as often as possible


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Got it, thanks. So 10iu every night would be OK?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Got it, thanks. So 10iu every night would be OK?


tbh i'd have to go do some digging around to check the numbers, but I think 10iu before bed should be ok to allow a morning shot of peptides...

Again. id drop the gh altogether and keep it for high dose blast for one week in every 4 or 6 etc


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just did 10iu GH, 30iu Lantus and the peps.

Thanks Stephen. I will think about dropping the GH and waiting for a blast. Great info.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

any time mate


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Will the growth peps even work when insulin is elevated? Running lantus at the same time as the peps makes no sense on paper.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'd be more inclined to use fast acting slin when using the peps for this reason,personally i found no difference nor benefit using slow acting over fast acting slin,tho will say i find it easier to stay lean using fast acting slin


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Cra16 said:


> Will the growth peps even work when insulin is elevated? Running lantus at the same time as the peps makes no sense on paper.


How do you mean makes no sense on paper?

With the peptides it's all in the timing imo


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

StephenC said:


> How do you mean makes no sense on paper?
> 
> With the peptides it's all in the timing imo


If insulin is high then GH will not be released optimally, so your morning shot would be fine but the next two shots could be compromised by elevated insulin levels. With the long half life of lantus any other pep jabs will be done in sub optimal conditions as far as I can see.


----------

